# ADA Aquasoil difference



## tanker (24 Apr 2008)

Hi ppl,
I'm just wondering, whats the difference between ADA's Amazonia and other line of ADA substrates like Malaya/Africana. I was told that there isnt much difference in terms of its compound/nutrients, just its colour. However i realise that most people who posted in the journals who use Aquasoil usually use Amazonia. Is it superior?

Another question,the fine substrate is more expensive than the coarse ones. Currently i'm planting my glosso on those fine Malayana substrates, and other plants on coarse substrate. Its going to cost a bomb if i am to do the same in a larger tank. so any comments on the size of substrates that we can use for carpeting plants. Does the carpeting plants easily uproot if i plant it on coarse substrates?

One day i will get myself another bigger aquarium and plant more stuff, get more fish, grow healthier plants  
I wont trust the shop guy anymore. 
UKAPS rules


----------



## Ray (24 Apr 2008)

The fine stuff is supposed to be just a thin layer, no more than 1cm, on the surface.  ADA advise against getting too deep with the fine or you hamper water circulation.  Glosso will grow fine on the normal size and once its grown you won't know which one you have underneath!
Amazonia is richer than Malaya and Africa, I'm not sure what the precise differences are apart from colour.

Are you in KL?   How much do you pay for a bag of Aquasoil there?


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Apr 2008)

Accroding to the 2006 ADA catalogue, Africana has harder granules with lower nutrients than Amazonia; Malaya has soft granules for long term set ups and Amazonia has more 'organic elements' and will lower the pH and hardness.

I had the same decision to make not long ago and went with Amazonia and it has been superb.  Just set up another tank with it recently too.


----------



## tanker (25 Apr 2008)

that fine stuff is supposed to be only a thin layer?   oh great, the shop guy's advise (more like ill advise) was to put the whole thing at the front for the carpeting plants. so i had the whole thing directly above power sand!!! i just realised how disastrous that would be... no circulation. so what do i do with it now? i certainly prefer not to dig the whole thing up! 
bad bad bad......

Ray, yes i'm in KL. my tank is a small one (45cmX23cm at the base). It was set up more than 6 months ago and i didnt keep a record of each individual item price. i had some power sand, a mixture of bacter (along with other ADA powders for the initial set up), a 3L bag of coarse malayana, a smaller bag of fine substrate(1L i think), cost me about 20GBP. i suppose its expensive compared to HongKong or UK since the hobby is just starting to pick up over here.

shall i throw in some trumpet snails? i read that its good to tunnel around...since mine a small tank, will it overbreed and turn into a snail city   what will be the effect of bad circulation, and what are the symptoms?


----------



## Ray (25 Apr 2008)

From ADG shop (here): http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=104-051&Show=ExtInfo



> When using Powder-type Aqua Soil in your layout, only a thin layer on top of Normal-type Aqua Soil is necessary. About 1/2 inch on average is suitable. Using too much  Powder-type (more than about 1 inch) can cause problems later on such as excessive "dust" when uprooting plants and/or restricted water circulation through the substrate.



I'd relax and do nothing - there is more than one way to skin a cat and there are people on here growing glosso on sand so ada powder should be fine.  The roots help to oxygenate the substrate and your glosso will put down plenty of roots.

Not only is Malaysia the home of the wonderful chocolate gourami but it is sooooo cheap for aquasrium stuff - I picked up a light, a HOB filter and an algae scraper from a booth in a KL Mall last summer for 60 Ringitt (10 pounds) - I'd pay 3 times that in Europe!

I have this shop bookmarked to visit next time I get to KL, have you visited it? 

http://www.slipperylittlesuckers.com.my/index.php


----------



## tanker (25 Apr 2008)

LOL!! a European is a Malaysian a good shop in Malaysia!! I'll go check that place out, thanks ray.. actually its quite near my place. Did the HOB last? or is it of cheap quality
lights and algae scraper are quite cheap over here. i must say shrimps and fish too compared to europe. its about 0.35pound per amano shrimp and cherries. 0.60 pound per nerite snails


----------



## daniel19831123 (25 Apr 2008)

Tried visiting them twice but the shop was closed when it says clearly meant to be operating. Got frustrated and didn't go after that. Was thinking of grabbing myself some lighting kit before I come back. Will definitely try my luck the next time I go there. It's the one and only place in Malaysia that I know that specialises in planted tank stuff. It's kinda like TGM here


----------

